
Install Windows 10 on ARM for Raspberry Pi 3 Easily - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/windows-10-on-arm-raspberry-pi-3-install-tool#LMQmQFYi2Jov49By.02
======
java-man
but... why?

